# Attaching branches in enclosures.... help pls



## Darkhorse (Mar 10, 2011)

I have a wooden enclosure and am looking into ways to attach branches of driftwood and bamboo to the sides. It has to be strong enough to allow the snake to climb on. Can anyone give me some advice?


----------



## calebs92 (Mar 10, 2011)

a drill and some nails.


----------



## pythrulz (Mar 10, 2011)

I drill holes into the side and a hole through the wood then attach them by using screws looks neat and works well


----------



## memix7 (Mar 10, 2011)

Depending on the thickness of the bamboo, a method I have found useful before is eye screws + cable ties. Screw the eye screw into location you want to fix the branch, drill a hole straight through side of bamboo or branch, feed the cable tie through the hole and out the other side, then through the eye screw and tighten. If the bamboo is not so thick you could even just cable tie around the entire circumference. You can use a file to remove any sharp edges left over when you cut the remainder of the cable tie. This is just a method i put together with materials I had around the house. There are most likely better ways to do it (specific brackets for mounting) but I wouldn't have a clue what to look for.

Alternatively, instead of an eye screw I have previously used cable tie anchors. They are basically a small base that gets screwed to the side of the enclosure in order to allow a cable tie to go around it.


----------



## Darkhorse (Mar 10, 2011)

Thanks all.... some good ideas there. Some more options for me!



pythrulz said:


> I drill holes into the side and a hole through the wood then attach them by using screws looks neat and works well


So you go through from the outside of the enclosure?


----------



## russellman (Mar 10, 2011)

When i put my bamboo in my enclosure i filled the ends with liquid nails, waited for it to set then just screwed straight into it from the outside of the enclosure. There solid as a rock and works a treat.


----------



## Darkhorse (Mar 10, 2011)

russellman said:


> When i put my bamboo in my enclosure i filled the ends with liquid nails, waited for it to set then just screwed straight into it from the outside of the enclosure. There solid as a rock and works a treat.


 Nice! Good tip - cheers!


----------



## hurcorh (Mar 11, 2011)

use pvc end caps. cut them in half, glue nail or screw into side of enclosure then you can slide the log into place and easily take it out. bit hard to explain over text. the cap on the wall will make a semi circle shape like " C " but with the opening facing upward. then the branch slides into the opening and rests on the end cap.


----------



## jamz1378 (Mar 11, 2011)

If you have some scrap wood laying around just draw the end patten of the log bamboo what ever you want, useing a jig saw cut out half of the wood to give yourself a holder that looks like a u shape paint and scew to the side this way you can take out the log when you need if dune with care it will look very good


----------



## pythonmum (Mar 11, 2011)

I use tricorner braces screwed into the wall with the corner down, then cut a corner into the branch (for gum branches). This stabilises the branch nicely, but still allows you to lift it out for cleaning, redecorating or moving. I got the idea from someone else on this forum and have never looked back. It's a bit fiddly to set up, but SO convenient....


----------



## Troyster (Mar 12, 2011)

You could try using hooks screwed to the top then suspend the bamboo from the hooks using small link chain which can be purchased from hardware shops?


----------



## grimjob (Mar 12, 2011)

You could try the way that greg maxwell does, hooks and eye screws makes it easy to take the branch out and real sturdy, just screw the hook into the end of branch and screw the eye screws into position in the enclosure, that way you have no ugly screws on the outside of your cage


----------

